# Suche Spiel mit den 24h von Le Mans



## msdd63 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche ein Rennspiel wo die 24h von Le Mans in Originallänge simuliert werden.


----------



## xX jens Xx (6. Oktober 2010)

Icj glaub bei Race Driver Grid kann mal Le Mans mit orginal Autos spielen! 
Mit der Zeit bin ich mir nicht so sicher...24min und 48 min gehen glaub auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2010)

race driver grid, urgs, nie wieder codemasters..

antwort: rFactor + Le Mans-Mod

vergiss die muntermacher und die massage nicht.. *gg*


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2010)

Race Driver Grid habe ich. Ich suche aber eine "Simulation". RFactor ist mir zu alt. Dei Grafik ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ich weiß das RFactor noch sehr viele Fans hat. Aber etwas zeitgemäß sollte die Grafik schon sein.


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2010)

dann wirst du nicht mehr viel weiteres finden..


----------



## midnight (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube wenn du wirklich 14h fahren willst, dann ist dir nach ein paar Stunden fahrt die Grafik sowas von egal. Du glaubst nicht wie anstrengend sowas ist, probieren würd ichs in jedem Fall mal (=
Und übrigens so unanspruchsvoll ist GRID auch nicht. Klar ists keine Simulation, aber ohne alle Sicherheitssysteme etc ists nicht mehr ganz so leicht.


----------



## Lexx (7. Oktober 2010)

> Ich glaube wenn du wirklich 14h fahren willst, dann ist dir nach ein paar Stunden fahrt die Grafik sowas von egal.


exakt.

oder auf rFactor 2 warten..


----------



## Psytis (7. Oktober 2010)

in grand tourismo 4 (glaub ich) gabs verschiedene 24h rennen.
weiss nicht obs im 5er noch welche gibt


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Oktober 2010)

Willst du die Offline Fahren??? Wie langweilig.

Andere Idee: Hole dir rFactor, suche dir 3-5 andere Kumpels die mitmachen wollen und meld dich nächstes Jahr auf http://www.sim-racing.de/news.phphttp://www.simracing.de zu den 24h de la Sarth an. Ich bin mit dem AceRacing auch wieder am Start.

Über aber vorher kräftig. Gefahren wird ohne Hilfen außer Kupplung und mit Cockpitsicht. Das ist kein Kindergarten ala Grand Tourismo. Da kannste keine Pause drücken 

Wenn dir die Grafik zu popplig ist, zieh dir die Demo (wenn du es nicht kaufen willst) stelle 3-4h Rennlänge ein, Stärke KI auf 110% Und los. Kannst ja nach 4h mal berichten was dir an der Grafik nicht gefällt. Grafik haste bei F1 2010. Das wars dann auch schon. Simus haben keine guten Grafiken. Darum ja auch Simulation. Da liegen die Schwerpunkte anders. 

Hier mal Rennbericht vom letzten 24h Rennen auf simracing.de: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...und-simulationen/105270-ist-ein-simracer.html


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du wirklich Intresse hast, kann ich dir einen Vorschlag machen. Zur Zeit fahren wir in der Racersleague.com die RLMS Saison. Das sind Langstreckenrennen von 2.45h bis 12h. Wenn du Lust hast, meld dich über Skype bei mir. Wir bräuchten noch nen Mann für unseren GT2 Porsche 997.

Game wäre dann rFactor. Nächstes Rennen ist Portimao am 11.11.2010

Skype: steffen021978
Skype: steffen.laptop


----------



## steffen0278 (6. November 2010)

Wenn du ein 24h Rennen auf rFactor sehen willst, dann jetzt hier: own3D - Simrace TV Stream #5 - Livestream

Rennen vor ca 10 min gestartet.


----------



## newjohnny (6. November 2010)

race driver grid, von codemasters..


----------



## Raz3r (6. November 2010)

Nabend,

also hab gerade eben mal als ich auf den Thread gestoßen bin die Racedriver GRID DVD in die Xbox360 gelegt und mal geguckt ob man 24h zocken kann.

Hab hier noch nen Bild hochgeladen, "als Beweis", dass du es nicht umsonst kaufst falls du es noch nicht hast.

Bin mal gespannt ob du die 24h durchhälst, falls du sie wirklich spielen willst. 
Tag/Nacht-Wechsel gibt es auch.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. November 2010)

Bei Gran Tourismo 4 kann man die 24h fahren... Nur heißt die Strecke halt nich Le Mans..


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (6. November 2010)

is ja geil... dass es sowas gibt...
wer machtn sowas?


----------



## steffen0278 (6. November 2010)

Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> is ja geil... dass es sowas gibt...
> wer machtn sowas?



Ich und ca 8 andere in unserem Rennteam


----------

